# Do you like haunted houses???



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Do you like them? I do. Are you afraid of them? I'm not. 
But me and my boyfriend went in one this week and he hated it. He was more afraid than I was and said he'd never go back in one. 



The only time I hated one/was scared is when I went in a dangerous one around here and got a wood chip in my eye. Some idiot with a chainsaw was cutting wood and of course of all people, I got the wood chip in my damn eye. I was actually more pissed than anything. I wanted to sue them for it.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Amusementpark Haunted Houses - or abandoned houses?
I prefer abandoned houses. Exploring is really fun!
When I was in highschool, a couple of my friends and I broke into the old hospital- it was all boarded up and they had a couple of 24hr security guards to make sure people didn't sneak in... XD
We found so much creepy ****! It felt like we were in a Silent Hill videogame!

That was fun!
I worked at Wonderland during the Halloween Haunt a couple years back; and now I can't seem to get scared in amusement parks at all because I know how things work- I guess.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I meant the amusement park type haunted houses.
I'd love to work at one...I applied and had an interview at the one that scared my boyfriend but they wouldnt hire me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I remember going to one of them rides a few years ago, I was so freaked out because I didnt know what was going to jump out of me, from where or what it would do.....was funny at the same time too though!

There is a haunted B&B in the city which I think would be fun to stay in!


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

There's a few around here that I use to visit. The guys from the Ghost Adventures show did an investigation on one of the locations because it was actually haunted. It's the Wolf Manor episode if anybody is interested.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I like them a lot. Fun, fun. Haven't been to one in a few years though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

max4225 said:


> I thought you meant a real one.. The park ones are alright. I like the swirly purple glowing vortex in this one around here that makes you feel like you're being flipped upside down, and the mirror maze room with the strobe lights and vampires.


The one I mentioned has a bridge you have to cross that looks like it's moving...I always feel dizzy and have to close my eyes to go through it, otherwise I'd probably throw up. :b


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The amusement ones don't scare me, so no, I don't really care. I'd rather watch a good horror movie than go through one of those. 

I've always wanted to visit a real haunted house, though. I've always wanted to see a real ghost.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw a programme on the most haunted house in Britain once. One of the things I realised was it's all scenery. When the presenter got to the door he was told storys of sightings and happenings. The house itself was was very old looking and creepy, with low ceilings. Inside there were old wooden doors, lots of victorian things. In the guest room he slept in the curtains were all dark, it was lit by candles or those very old looking curved glass lamps. On the walls there were many animal heads, deer, gazelle and all the carnivore ones - wolves and big cats were all aggressive in snarl/growl positions. Conveniantly he was told a particular story about some old Duke in the room he was to sleep in and a murder in the room next door to him. Of course he heard noises next door.

It's all made to get your senses going which if you are imaginary enough causes you to see flickers of things imo.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I like them but haven't been to one in many many years.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No... I don't like being afraid for any reason... so I would not seek out that thrill.

I really do however... love cemeteries. I could walk in cemeteries forever reading headstones and imagining the lives of other people. Sometimes I even take a notebook and write ideas for stories as I am sitting in front of different plots.


----------

